# Conformation Critique half Arabian?



## swilliams (Mar 18, 2014)

Another picture


----------



## swilliams (Mar 18, 2014)

If it matters at all: she is half-saddlebred, dam and grandsire were successful fine harness. Arabian side is a lot of halter; her sire is sir fames hbv.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Shoulder angle is just a bit upright
Neck is set high
Standing under herself in those photos and her one legs appeasr slightly buck-kneed, however her foot looks cocked so that could be why. Hard to say..
Back is not a bad length
I personally like her small, Araby hindquarters
Can't really say much in regards to her hind legs, particularly in the first photo as she is setting up funny. In the last photo, she appears camped out


----------



## swilliams (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks for the reply, I have went back and to myself about the back legs. I admit I need better photos. She was top 5 at Scottsdale in halter, so that does give me a little confidence in her overall confo. I am just torn about what prospective disapline her conformation would best apply to. She seems too small and high set neck to do hunters, although she will take jumps at liberty if you turn her loose in the arena lol. She is also on the hotter side in terms of temperament. My first choice would be saddleseat, but again her size makes me a little unsure. Any suggestions? Thanks again


----------



## bchappy (Jan 7, 2014)

She also looks over at the knee and possibly tied in, the tendons on her front legs look funny to me. Maybe bowed


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

An Arabian x saddlebred would probably make an excellent endurance horse, especially if she has a nice smooth trot!


----------



## cb06 (Dec 30, 2012)

She has lovely, useful conformation. Well balanced, nice topline, clean legs, beautiful head/neck. I think her leaning just a bit forward makes her shoulder look straighter than it actually is. I don't see anything glaringly off. Her front tendon does look funny (bowed), but I'm wondering if that is the other white leg behind it? Her LS is a bit farther back than I like (making her croup a bit short), but her loin looks strong. How does she move? 
I would guess she's be just fine at many things, endurance, dressage, jump...whatever suits you. Enjoy her, she is a pretty girl.


----------



## swilliams (Mar 18, 2014)

Thank you  She is leaning forward, a bit stretched out. I think the tendon issue is just her other leg in the picture. She is a beautiful mover, her trot resembles more arabian that saddlebred. She has decent action, but I'm not sure it's enough to be competitive in saddleseat classes. My impression (which may be wrong) is most show classes these days show a preference to larger horses. Does this seem true to anyone else?


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

I have a friend that shows her Half Arab/Saddlebred in Saddle Seat classes, and I can definitely say she isn't an enormous horse. She's lucky she has a super short owner though so she does look bigger, but really she isn't. Judges I don't think really look at height, but rather what you are doing.

I'm awful with confo critiques, so I'll leave that to others. She is a cutie though!


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

I know very little about conformation but I think she's absolutely gorgeous. Do you happen to know anyone on the Arab side of her pedigree? Any Egyptian Arab in there?


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I think her markings are making her legs look funny as I do not see the over at the knee or bowed tendon.
I would guess with training this horse would be good for English, western, driving or what ever you chose to do in your breed.


----------



## swilliams (Mar 18, 2014)

I am also on the small side, so hopefully we will be proportionate. Nickelodeon79 her sir is sir fames hbv; Muscat is in there as well, wasn't he Egyptian? I'm not sure myself, I don't have extensive knowledge of pedigrees.

She's just a project right now, hopefully I'll find some direction as she progresses in training.


----------

